# [Grub] Limitation officielle à 8 disques?

## El_Goretto

Je viens d'expérimenter un petit truc marrant, impossible d'accéder à un (hd8) avec grub (stable), alors que si je change l'ordre des disques dans le BIOS en le faisant apparaitre en (hd7), no soucy.

A ceux qui ont de la bouteille et de la culture, c'est voulu?  :Smile: 

Juste trouvé çà, mais c'est vieuuuuux.

----------

## DuF

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ce problème mais étant donné le lien que tu as trouvé, cela semble totalement plausible !

La question qui vient après, mais que fais-tu avec 8 disques sur une machine ???   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *DuF wrote:*   

> La question qui vient après, mais que fais-tu avec 8 disques sur une machine ???  

 

 :Smile: 

Dès qu'on commence à avoir du RAID, le nombre de disques peut exploser: genre 2 arrays RAID6 soft ou bien du RAID hard mais avec plein de "volumes" qui apparaitront comme des disques (équivalent du partitionnement mais pour un array RAID).

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   La question qui vient après, mais que fais-tu avec 8 disques sur une machine ???   
> 
> Dès qu'on commence à avoir du RAID, le nombre de disques peut exploser: genre 2 arrays RAID6 soft ou bien du RAID hard mais avec plein de "volumes" qui apparaitront comme des disques (équivalent du partitionnement mais pour un array RAID).

 

tsssttt espèce de gourmand .... si seulement les impots n'étaient pas passé par la j'aurais bien pris ta 8 ports ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Je m'étonne presques, El_Goretto, que tu n'ais qu'un C2D et non un C2Q   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je m'étonne presques, El_Goretto, que tu n'ais qu'un C2D et non un C2Q  

 

[off]

Bwahh hey, investir un gros coup, c'est précisément pas pour ne pas changer de matos tous les 2-3 ans non plus, hein  :Smile: 

Pis si j'ai craqué pour ce RAID, c'était précisément que le Nehalem ne me disait rien (trop chaud, trop cher, pour serveur/HPC). Par contre, le C2Q basse conso à 65W de TDP (les "s"), je t'avoue, à un moment donné, j'ai failli  :Wink: 

[/off]

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, là c'est le drame.

Je viens de craqué pour un SSD M4 en promo, mais... ben je vais encore me fader ce problème de nombre de disques (vu que ça en fait encore un de plus....).

C'est vraiment utilisable grub2 sous gentoo? Parce que c'est masqué et même pas keywordé, du coup ça m'embêterait d'avoir ma machine principale en carafe tous les jeudis par exemple...  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

Faut arrêter de télécharger trop d'œuvres libres de droit, ça bouffe de l'espace…   :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Faut arrêter de télécharger trop d'œuvres libres de droit, ça bouffe de l'espace…  

 

Nan mais même pas vrai d'abord! Liste des volumes/disques:

*xp

*gentoo

*test/seven

*swap

*tmp

*jeux

*data

*backup

Et maintenant un nouveau disque. Ça dépend, ça dépasse!

----------

